# New aquarium setup



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

Here is my redone 25 gallon tank. I'm just a few days from it being cycled I think so I'm almost ready for fish! I think I'm going to go with a species tank of brichardi or leleupi.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks very nice- I especially like the dark rocks and natural colored substrate. :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Simple and with taste. I know you can not wait to add the fish.


----------



## mvenza24 (Oct 21, 2011)

Are those plants real or fake?


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

what kinda of substrate is that? it looks very natural. Nice tank :thumb:


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Very natural and yes the plants...are they real? Love the setup though!


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey everyone thanks for the kind words. The plants are fake but the sand is real! Haha I "rescued" it from a beach nearby. Washed it thoroughly and stuck it in!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wild caught sand. 8)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Wild caught sand. 8)


 :lol:


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Are the rocks wild caught as well? Looks wonderful.


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

Haha yes the rocks are wild caught as well.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice setup and I can visualize some leleupi in there. Or brichardi for that matter. =D>


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks great! Nice and clean layout. :thumb:


----------



## cseals (Mar 12, 2012)

This looks very nice!


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

I just added 3 fish today! A pair of small Neolaprologus Leleupi (1.5"-2") and a Lamprologus Compressiceps Gold (1") I'll try and get some pictures but they are very shy right now.


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

I posted some pics of the fish in the photography section of the site. Take a look!


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I love your setting and the fact that all is "wild caught".
It looks awesome, I really like it. GREAT JOB!!!!! :thumb:

I want to see pictures of your fish.... opcorn:


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

You can see pictures here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------

